# hoi2



## kompatibel (15. Juli 2008)

hi hab das prob das ich wenn ich den endlospatch inst und ein spiel anlege mein kumpel mich sieht aber nicht joinen kann.kennt jemand das prob?firewall und hamachi ist es nicht.haben von 1936-54 schon zusammen gespielt.alleine kann ich den spielstand nach 54 weiterspielen-das ist aber nicht der sinn der sache


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Juli 2008)

Hi

Würdest du mir den Gefallen tun, dein Anliegen nochmal in korrektem Deutsch zu verfassen, da ich (und ich vermute mal, ich bin nicht der Einzige) hier weder verstanden habe, um welches Spiel es geht, noch was dein Problem ist. Und denke dir bitte auch eine ordentliche Überschrift aus.

MfG
DooM


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2008)

Hm, Username "kompatibel". Der Text ist es aber eher weniger. Ich lese da nur Bahnhof 

BTW: Wenn ihr schon von 1936-54 gezockt habt, seit ihr ja mächtig alt. Was gabs den damals während des Kriegs so zum Spielen?


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

Laut Google ist das Spiel, was er meint Hearts of Iron. Mit dem Rest kann ich auch nicht wirklich was anfangen.



> hi hab das prob das ich wenn ich den endlospatch inst und ein spiel anlege mein kumpel mich sieht aber nicht joinen kann


Aus dem Kontext heraus würde ich einfach mal sagen: dann lass doch die Installation des "endlospatch" 's (was auch immer das ist).


----------



## kompatibel (16. Juli 2008)

wer keine ahnung hat einfach mal f... halten,danke.die die ahnung haben und auch wissen was hoi2 ist dürfen gerne antworten


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Juli 2008)

kompatibel schrieb:


> wer keine ahnung hat einfach mal f... halten,danke.



Da wir hier so nicht miteinander umspringen, gibts dafür ne Verwarnung.


----------



## kompatibel (18. Juli 2008)

immer noch keiner? schade


----------

